# HTML-Alternative zu javascript:window.scrollto(0,0) und Popup?



## x12x13 (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi, ich möchte auf meiner Seite kein Javascript verwenden und suche deshalb eine Möglichkeit, oben genanntes auch mit einfachen html bzw. css(wohl weniger, oder ? ) zu realisieren. wie die anker in html funzen weis ich, aber ich möchte das wenn man auf den link 'ganz nach oben' klickt die seite maximal nach oben gecrollt wird. ( wie als wenn man Pos1 auf der Tastatur drückt ) Außerdem, ist es auch IRGENDWIE möglich, ein popup mit hilfe von html öffnen zu lassen ? auch hier kenne ich wieder nur die möglichkeit, das ganze mit javascript zu realisieren. 

bitte helft mir !


----------



## Fabian H (5. Oktober 2003)

1.: 
	
	
	



```
<a href="datei.html#top">klick</a>
```
Ob es auch ohne datei.html geht, musst du ausprobieren, arbeite so gut wie nie mit Anker.

2.: Hm, höchstens so (eigentlich nicht wirklich ein PopUp):

```
<a href="bla.html" target="_blank">klcik</a>
```


----------



## x12x13 (5. Oktober 2003)

ja schon klar, das mit dem _blank is so ne sache, ganz nett, aber man hat ja nicht die möglichkeit die größe des aufpoppenden fensters zu beeinflussen. geschweige denn  toolbar & und Frame. 

ist #top superglobal ? mal kucken


----------

